# Doherty to run for Congress



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Credit: NBC 10 News
Brendan Doherty

PROVIDENCE -- 
The former head of the Rhode Island State Police says he is running for Congress because he wants to help promote job growth and fight waste and corruption in Washington.
With family and supporters at his side, Brendan Doherty said Thursday that he will run as a Republican in 2012 against first-term Democrat David Cicilline.
He's hoping his outstanding reputation in law enforcement can help convince voters he's the man to send to Washington.
"I'm a moderate Republican. I'm a regular guy," Doherty said.

Full Story:
Doherty to run for Congress | Turn to 10


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck to him.


Sent from iPhonebot ver 1.01


----------

